# Red rose loft design



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I am going to attempt to put pic of the build on here from pic from my phone so bare with me.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I got it all, I hope this helps everyone. I have been getting a lot of people wanting this since I said I had a hard copy. If you cant read some let me know and I can do a better pic. I would be nice if someone could make this a sticky.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I missed a page. I will have to see and post it later. I have to go to work now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I missed the first page of step six I will post it tonight I don't think their all in the right order.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Missing page


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Wonderful of you to share this! Should be a sticky =)


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Can everyone read it ok?


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting Dearie. I don't know what a sticky is, but I was thinking a PDF would be great! Can you scan it in as a PDF?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

A sticky is where they post it at the top and it stays there. I thought of the pfd but I never did it. Maybe my wife can help me, I do have a scanner.


----------



## Marcorocha (May 27, 2014)

i have the complete manual, including all pics, from all people that made it and send their pics to the red rose site to publish.

its in a doc file with 6 mega.

i can send it to one person of forum and this person could please send to another members ?

or better, would someone pick my file and put it online somewhere like 4share ?
so, all interested can download it too.

==

i know nothing about pigeon raising.

but my son likes it so i am here to learn

and since it seems that this red rose loft it is said to be the best starting point, i turn it into a doc file to read with time.

bytheway.. i did not read this file yet

how many pigeons can live inside of it?

its seem to be a big room that you can fill with perches or with nests or mix perches and nests.

how can one determine wich quantities of each (perches and nests) is best?

and i see that some people use simple box as nest
and other use cages.. inside the red rose loft
why?
how can the pigeon mom feed its baby if its imprisioned inside the cage and cannot fly to feed herself?

can anyone help me?

ah! tell me one email and i will send the file to be shared 

thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I misplaced a page of the loft build. I now have 2 email addresses and a phone no for there. If anyone would like to call or get in touch with them. I could pm you the info. I think one person should do it and then inform everyone with what they say so they don't get a lot of calls for the same thing. Thanks Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I found this on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlvURRr5pAE


----------



## 10sam29 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am looking for a hard copy of a red rose loft. Does anyone have a set?


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for putting these up. Since ethe original web site is down, would there be any copyright issues posting them in detail on a new web site?


----------

